# Never mind and thank you.



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

Would anybody be willing to grab those and send to me in Edmonton?








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





I think only one is DiMarzio DP100


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Seller can't ship 2 pickups ?


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

Latole said:


> Seller can't ship 2 pickups ?


He might, I am one step ahead.
Also, still waiting to confirm that it is F-spaced.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Pm me if you still need these picked up and forwarded to you.

Regards,


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

WannabeGood said:


> Pm me if you still need these picked up and forwarded to you.
> 
> Regards,


Awesome. Thanks.
It has been 3 days - no response.
I have ordered one from L&M, but the wait is over a month….


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

This just in - they are not F-spaced.
Thank you for all the offers to pick them up good people.


----------

